
Big Tech’s Personal Data Trackers Lurking on Social Media, Websites, and Apps - gigama
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-report-exposes-explains-big-techs-personal-data-trackers-lurk-social-media
======
gigama
Behind the One-Way Mirror: A Deep Dive Into the Technology of Corporate
Surveillance

"The most prevalent threat to our privacy is the slow, steady, relentless
accumulation of relatively mundane data points about how we live our lives.
This includes things like browsing history, app usage, purchases, and
geolocation data. These humble parts can be combined into an exceptionally
revealing whole. Trackers assemble data about our clicks, impressions, taps,
and movement into sprawling behavioral profiles, which can reveal political
affiliation, religious belief, sexual identity and activity, race and
ethnicity, education level, income bracket, purchasing habits, and physical
and mental health."

[1] [https://www.eff.org/wp/behind-the-one-way-
mirror](https://www.eff.org/wp/behind-the-one-way-mirror)

